
Scalar Ray-Tracer in 7 Lines of k - tosh
http://nsl.com/k/ray/ray.k
======
RodgerTheGreat
For the curious without access to a k2/k3 interpreter, here's what this
renderer produces (converted to PNG for convenience):

[https://i.imgur.com/OOdW5Dm.png](https://i.imgur.com/OOdW5Dm.png)

If you change that last line to q:R[3]128 you'll get

[https://i.imgur.com/3bDmUhE.png](https://i.imgur.com/3bDmUhE.png)

The high-res version takes me around 6 seconds to render.

~~~
kick
See also: Arthur's version.
[http://nsl.com/k/ray/raya.k](http://nsl.com/k/ray/raya.k)

------
kick
HN prevents Arthur's from being resubmit to the site for some reason, but
here's a 40 comment discussion on it from 2009:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=944559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=944559)

